# Gentoo + nVidia driver bizar issue, strange logs

## qbic2005

Hello,

Gentoo has been running fine for me until the last update, the kernel and RC scripts boot well, but X starts to a blank screen.

I have a nVidia card (Geforce 7600 GS) and use the proprietary drivers.  

My first reaction was to check the Xorg.0.log file, but it is totally screwed up, completely wicked as you can see:

```
.. .......... 18% 1007K 1m54s

 15050K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18%  117M 1m53s

 15100K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18%  929K 1m53s

 15150K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18%  538K 1m53s

 15200K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18%  525K 1m53s

 15250K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18%  863K 1m53s

 15300K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 18% 2.13M 1m52s ......
```

Next was to rebuild my nvidia driver (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3) - the system booted once to the normal desktop (Gnome 2.28 ), but hasn't repeated the one good run for the next 5-10 runs.

Hardware issue   :Rolling Eyes:   well I'm typing this from the same machine booted into a different distro, guess not ...

some logs that might interest the reader   :Wink: 

Xorg.0.log

emerge.log

Doesn't seem like i recently updated the nvidia driver though  :Question:   :Question: 

my xorg.conf

I'm completely stuck with this so if anybody could give me a hand or even a hunch about the cause?

Thanks for reading and many thanks for answering

----------

## Jimini

You could try the following: delete Xorg.0.log (the linked one seems to contain stuff from /var/log/emerge-fetch.log?) and restart X. Does this give you some helpful error-messages in your new Xorg.0.log?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## qbic2005

Thanks Jimini   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

It doesn't only produce a normal Xorg.0.log, it also boots nicely to X   :Twisted Evil: 

A bit strange that a corrupted log file can crash your system, smells like a nice bug report to me   :Confused: 

----------

## bendeguz

A few days ago I found dmesg log in my Xorg.0.log file

----------

## Jimini

Do you two use reiserfs? I've read of problems with reiserfs-partitions, where files contained the content of other files.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## bendeguz

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Do you two use reiserfs? I've read of problems with reiserfs-partitions, where files contained the content of other files.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jimini

 

If you ask me, I have ext3.

----------

## qbic2005

I have ext3 for all major partitions except my home which is reiserfs.

I still have the same issue though, this time my Xorg.0.log is totally binary.  However I succeeded in starting correctly the next time.

Just remembered, I enabled automount on my ntfs drive lately, indeed that does it, I disabled the ntfs automount and cleared my log folder again, problem solved.

No why does it do that??

my line in fstab is, nothing wrong with that?

/dev/sda1		/mnt/drive_c	ntfs		users,gid=users,umask=0222,rw  0 0

----------

## qbic2005

This topic seems related in some way...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832867-highlight-ntfs.html?sid=061806b1e5aa9093f5f746a27df37e28

It is however not clear for me what could cause such an error, if anybody knows some extra tests, I 'm prepared to give it a try.

----------

